# Using the live.js tool



## soaringxh3n (Aug 25, 2004)

How do I use this tool that refreshes a html file as you work on it? http://livejs.com/

I've put the javascript file in the root folder that contains the html. And I've put in the head of my html document. Is there anything else?

The tool still doesn't seem to work. Can someone help me out? I'm getting this in my Chrome javascript console log: console.log("Live.js doesn't support the file protocol. It needs http.");

Thanks a bunch


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

Have you told it to treat the file as a script?


----------

